# looking for a extra small popup



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking for a extra small popup with AC. I have checked Craigslist in Texas and here in Okla, does anyone know where one is at? Thanks very much


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Ever find anything? Im in the samw boat. Looking for something I can get far down the beach with.


----------



## Texasforever (Jan 26, 2013)

*Small rv*

I have a small smooth side rv. It is 19 foot and pulls easy with my f150 with 4.6 l v-8. It is like new with excellent working heater and cold ac. It has refrig., stove, microwave, cd/ stereo, toilet and shower. It sleeps 5. Asking $6000. Call aaron if interested 281-979-5592


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

may try here
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/5thwheel/5th-wheel-trailers.php


----------

